# Cheating! D:



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

So it suddenly occurred to me the other day that I am in fact cheating in my university classes, and quite a lot I might add too.


Don't get me wrong, I knew I was cheating all along, but I never really considered the implications of it.
For example, everyone is familiar with homework, but did you know that you can find almost all review question answers from textbooks online? My first week this semester I downloaded all the homework I was going to have to do. Also thankfully now that our quizzes are online I've developed a system to where I'll get 100% on two out of every three quizes.


So here is the thing though. I realize normally I would only be really cheating myself, but if I know the material and I still participate in class should it matter? To me I feel like if you know the stuff you shouldn't even have to show up. So I have no moral dilemma with my approach to my studies. But I doubt the school would feel the same way. :laughing:

How many people here have the same view on it as me? Does anyone actually think cheating is a horrible thing? Granted pursuing a masters degree would be another matter, but this are still entry level courses.


Does anyone else here cheat when they don't really need to?


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

It sounds like it is your professor's fault for assigning stuff that can be so easily foiled. Until he/she want's to actually put some effort into creating thought provoking assignments, you should continue to do what you do. After all, isn't the assignment just to fill in the blank? Sounds like you're being efficient. This may come back to haunt you for exam time, but it sounds like you are on top of things.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

The point of going to school is to learn. If you are actually learning the material, I don't see an ethical issue. Where there is an ethical issue is if you are _not_ learning the material and cheating on your grades, or if you are plagiarizing, or if your cheating gives you a competitive edge over others. With the internet, education is different now than it was even ten years ago. Maybe your professor needs to catch up to the times. I read that in some country, maybe it was Denmark, the students are now allowed to consult the internet _while taking the test_. From my experience with "open-book" tests, I bet an "open-internet" test would be tough to pass! I say good for them!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I think being resourceful>doing your homework.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

You're in school to learn. If you have adequate knowledge of the subject nothing else matters in my opinion.


----------



## truevitality (Jan 18, 2010)

Shame on you! 

Sike! I really couldn't care less. 

But wouldn't that be funny if that same professor was a member of this forum and _saw_ this thread? What a riot!...:crazy:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes i do. Only during unimportant things. If anything it shows how smart you are. How many other people can cheat. :crazy:


----------



## wolfberry (Feb 14, 2010)

I've never cheated. Because I don't have to, and also I'm one of those nice moral people. I'd feel horribly guilty if I got a good grade for something and it wasn't actually my work. 
On the other hand, I see nothing wrong with letting other people cheat off me. It's their choice and I don't care about their guilt feeling.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I like to promote class cheating, I want everyone to pass the class seeing as how much it costs. I really hate being the type of person to take charge but it's obvious that no one else is going to do it sometimes so whatever you know.

I could just as easily get the same grades if I didn't cheat, I'm just too lazy to waste my time, I think I learn more by finding ways to circumvent the system than if I just did what they told me. Computer security is going to be my major after all, if they can't design a quiz online that can be cheated it's obvious someone is going to have to learn how.


----------



## Socstudent1 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Hurting yourself*

Don't you think you are hindering yourself? Cheating isn't just a moral subject, though it is important. You are stopping yourself from excelling. You say you know the subject, but don't you always have the ability to take on more knowledge? You never know what you may be learning when you participate in the work.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

A lot of the classes we take in college are total bullshit anyway. I was always genuinely interested in my upper level courses, of my chosen major/minor - but I would do whatever I could to cut corners and just get through the filler courses. I didn't care about poetry analysis, or french.. or the like.. three poly sci courses I needed. Oh and art history. What a joke.


----------



## musa (Jul 17, 2011)

Well if it is not a bs class I would not suggest it because by the time your final comes around you will wish you did your homework.


----------



## eQGatsby (Jun 17, 2011)

Would you consider using a website that allows you to copy notes cheating? Not test, not quizzes, not homework, but lecture notes.


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, sounds like the class sucks if its so easy to cheat in. 
I don't see anything wrong with it since I think its the professor's fault in this case, but maybe you should take a more challenging class. :s


----------



## Chunes (Sep 19, 2010)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> I like to promote class cheating, I want everyone to pass the class seeing as how much it costs. I really hate being the type of person to take charge but it's obvious that no one else is going to do it sometimes so whatever you know.


Just a note: you're actually contributing to the decline of academic institutions as mere portals of consumerism. Academia is no longer the exclusive bastion of creativity and intelligence it once was—instead, it's a place consumers go to receive a product. Your own insinuation that 'school is expensive, therefore everyone should pass' is a big shove further in this direction. You are a large part of the reason I left school. It isn't special anymore.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Chunes said:


> Just a note: you're actually contributing to the decline of academic institutions as mere portals of consumerism. Academia is no longer the exclusive bastion of creativity and intelligence it once was—instead, it's a place consumers go to receive a product. Your own insinuation that 'school is expensive, therefore everyone should pass' is a big shove further in this direction. You are a large part of the reason I left school. It isn't special anymore.


Removing the separation of classes really bothers you? I don't believe that a diploma should really mean as much as the skills someone may possess. If other people manage to fake or cheat their way through college they will not be able to succeed when it comes to fulfilling the requirements of their claimed skill sets. Not to mention you can try to cheat on tests but if that option is not available and you haven't learned the material that person will fail regardless.

Universities were once only for elitists and those lucky/determined enough to get themselves scholarships. If you are going to school to be special than it's really not the place for you anyways. Try becoming an actor or television personality, it may be more suited for your expectations.


----------



## Chunes (Sep 19, 2010)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> Removing the separation of classes really bothers you? I


Insofar as it allows dim people to be there, ruining the experience for everyone else, including those whose primary motive is money. Ideally, university attendance would be contingent not on economic class, but the good that can be done in academia. This has nothing to do with 'wanting to keep poor people down' or anything like that. If you'll notice, people in skilled trades make a lot more money these days than college graduates.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Chunes said:


> Insofar as it allows dim people to be there, ruining the experience for everyone else, including those whose primary motive is money. Ideally, university attendance would be contingent not on economic class, but the good that can be done in academia. This has nothing to do with 'wanting to keep poor people down' or anything like that. If you'll notice, people in skilled trades make a lot more money these days than college graduates.


I agree that if a college graduate stops at the associate or bachelors level than it would take them a good while working their way up in a company or knowing the right people to make more than many tradesman. However if that same student continued with their education and became a specialist they would be able to earn more than the many people. (I can only speak for the United States as I am unfamiliar with foreign economics)

As the industrial revolution replaced large amounts of mundane factory worker positions it has made it difficult to accomplish anything with just an associates degree. In addition to this people have come to the conclusion that if they gain a bachelors degree that once they are done a job will just be handed to them even though they have little to no experience. If a student wants to succeed and gain something from their education they must work on many things while being educated. Developing a network of people is essential and beneficial in many ways. Almost everything ends up being given to the person who knows a person, favoritism has made the job market difficult for anyone who does not know the ins and outs of a given company will be at an immediate disadvantage over the boss's son in law or any other such person.

Education has often been used as a tool to keep others at a disadvantage. When the colonies had slaves we tried to prevent them from learning to read in order to keep them beneath us. As we enter what has been called the information age companies like Google and Facebook have become global conglomerates because they use person information to help make more targeted advertising. 

Higher education has turned into a business. President Obama even made a statement that he was going to target for profit colleges that used unethical recruiting practices to get students into school. The majority of profitable universities make their money on federal loans which have had the number of defaulting students rise exponentially. Many schools hire recruiters that are paid on a "per student bonus". I've witnessed what I believe to be some rather shady business at the Uni I attend so I doubt I've ever made a classmate regret having enrolled. For those that go to college in order to make more money then they need to learn how the business world works and they should be doing the same things I do. while it may seem beneficial short term as I said before when a person doesn't bother to learn the material they will not be able to succeed. How can a person go on to more advanced classes if they slacked their way through the entry levels? 

Speaking of which I'm spending too much time on this, I need to get some assignments done, I'll continue the discussion later, thanks


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Although I don't cheat myself, I consider it a legitimate strategy for people that don't understand the subject.

However, I do believe in punishments for getting caught cheating.


----------



## kahaliya (Nov 11, 2011)

im confused
If you already know everything whats the point in cheating? it sounds more like a waste of time then a moral issue D:


----------

